# freaky possibly paranormal poicture (pic and details inside)



## iPhoto17 (Oct 19, 2009)

theres a haunted bridge near me that me and some friends went to a couple times to see if we can get any ghost picture sand stuff, out of all the pics i took, this is the freakiest, other pictures had what appeared to look like orbs, but this wierd fog came out in this one picture only, it was clear, dry night, no rain, no fog, no clouds in the sky, this is NOT photoshopped in anyway

so what do you think?


----------



## GameVoid (Oct 19, 2009)

Was anyone in your group smoking?


----------



## WimFoto (Oct 19, 2009)

to make a picture like this interesting try to do some light painting, perhaps that's where the fog came from, some light source somewhere. to learn more about light painting see the latest issue of popular photography magazine. in general when a road is photographed like you did take it from a lower angle and make the lines in the road appear diagonal.

wim


----------



## iPhoto17 (Oct 19, 2009)

GameVoid said:


> Was anyone in your group smoking?


 nope, no smoking, the car was turned off so it wasnt exhaust, and it deffinitly wasnt cold enough to see your breath


----------



## iPhoto17 (Oct 19, 2009)

just to clarify, that yellow circle is a flashlight my friend had, so just look at the fog part


----------



## TakenAptly (Oct 19, 2009)

My friend had a picture of orbs, i mentioned something.. Turns out it's just dust particles close to the camera cause the wind was blowing.

Was the wind blowing in this?

Also I noticed after enlarging a bit that the fog has a weird discoloration to it.  Something like oil (I think?), you know when you see the puddles in parking lots and the colors are different types of metallic..
Especially near whatever that light is on the ground.  Flashlight?
If that's a flashlight pointing at the ground then the light in this picture is already strange.

edit:  Just seen that it was in fact a flashlight..  In that case, this picture was captured strangely, and probably just picked up some foggy stuff or that's some weird light effect..   I mean look at the light cone leading up to the point where the flashlight hits.  It's all distorted, not like a flashlight normally looks like when it's shown at the ground.


----------



## iPhoto17 (Oct 19, 2009)

TakenAptly said:


> My friend had a picture of orbs, i mentioned something.. Turns out it's just dust particles close to the camera cause the wind was blowing.
> 
> Was the wind blowing in this?
> 
> ...


thats wierd that it would have that metallic look to it in the colors after enlarging it, the light on the ground is my friends flashlight, thats natural, but that fog was very.....un-natural, and no, there was no wind,, so even if it is a natural fog it wouldnt just be able to rise up on its own like that, and only in one picture of over 100 to have this strange fog


----------



## syphlix (Oct 19, 2009)

it's prob just a ghost...


----------



## Derrel (Oct 19, 2009)

Were Jim or Johnny or Jose involved at all in this photoshoot?

(Jim Beam, Johnny Walker, and Jose Cuervo.)


----------



## tresguey (Oct 19, 2009)

Derrel said:


> Were Jim or Johnny or Jose involved at all in this photoshoot?
> 
> (Jim Beam, Johnny Walker, and Jose Cuervo.)


 
I would believe that the fog would roll in on the Captain (Captian Morgan) LOL


----------



## TakenAptly (Oct 19, 2009)

Damn internet went out right when I tried to post this earlier.

:

Strange.. I just noticed the save of this file is titled "Fog On Sallys Bridge Photoshopped"

after a closer inspection it looks like it had been opened in Photoshop CS2 Windows..  Which I don't own.

what does this all mean?  You tryin to pull the cloak over my eyes ehh?
Looks to me like you're testing to see if you can photoshop something that people will intepret as a ghost.
You did alright I suppose?  I'm not expert on "ghost" photography so I don't know what a "good" one looks like.

You might want to remember to change the file name to not have Photoshopped in it though..  Plus I can go to properties and tell it was opened in photoshop.  So your best bet would probably be to just not let people save it.


----------



## den9 (Oct 19, 2009)

Derrel said:


> Were Jim or Johnny or Jose involved at all in this photoshoot?
> 
> (Jim Beam, Johnny Walker, and Jose Cuervo.)



replace jose with jack and you got the 3 wise men


----------



## UUilliam (Oct 19, 2009)

fogonsallysbridge*photoshopped*.jpg

nice try


----------



## syphlix (Oct 19, 2009)

UUilliam said:


> fogonsallysbridge*photoshopped*.jpg
> 
> nice try




lol i just saw image properties... epic fail... really... what was the point...


----------



## DennyCrane (Oct 19, 2009)

Wait... so you're telling me there's NO POSSIBLE WAY a ghost might have photoshopped this picture? Are you sure iPhoto17 isn't a ghost? Open your minds.

THE TRUTH IS OUT THERE!


----------



## UUilliam (Oct 19, 2009)

LMAO ^^


----------



## iPhoto17 (Oct 29, 2012)

if i remember right, photoshop was only used to brighten it up a bit, if i can find the original ill post it


----------



## fjrabon (Oct 29, 2012)

definitely looks photoshopped to me with the artifacts in the smoke


----------



## iPhoto17 (Oct 29, 2012)

it wasnt the best camera i have ever shot with, it was some kind of point and shoot, ill never go to point and shoot cameras again with how low quality the image is, id like to go back with my D3000


----------



## Majeed Badizadegan (Oct 29, 2012)

iPhoto17 said:


> theres a haunted bridge near me that me and some friends went to a couple times to see if we can get any ghost picture sand stuff, out of all the pics i took, this is the freakiest, other pictures had what appeared to look like orbs, but this wierd fog came out in this one picture only, it was clear, dry night, no rain, no fog, no clouds in the sky, this is NOT photoshopped in anyway
> 
> so what do you think?





iPhoto17 said:


> if i remember right, photoshop was only used to brighten it up a bit, if i can find the original ill post it



Orlly? Tell us moar.


----------



## iPhoto17 (Oct 29, 2012)

whatever, this isnt a ****ing trial


----------



## tirediron (Oct 29, 2012)

*<Fin>*


----------

